# Avocados make me break out. :(



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 14, 2011)

Whenever I eat avocados, the next day (or within a few hours) my face starts breaking out like crazy.  ANNNDD avocado is one of my very favorite foods!

I live in the Southern US, so guacamole is practically a food group and I can't eat it without being punished! I also eat a lot of sushi, and many of the rolls are rolled with avocado in them... so I try to be careful!

I first noticed that this was happening when I was in high school several years ago.  So yeah, for almost 10 years, I've been dealing with this.

I thought avocado was supposed to be good for your skin! I've never tried any sort of avocado skin mask or anything, just fyi.  I was tempted to buy one the other day to see if I'd have the same reaction, but I was worried that I might.

**I am on vacation right now... so my face is currently recovering from gorging on avocados a few days ago! lol**

Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 14, 2011)

Uggh no thats horrible!  I love avocados!  Subway now is offering avocados on their sandwiches too..


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 14, 2011)

If you are certain that you are having reactions to avocados, maybe look into Benadryl.

It is sold at drugstores - helps to prevent allergic reactions or helps to get rid of a reaction once it starts.

I know that Benadryl is affective for bee stings, poison ivy, and various foods such as strawberries.

Ask your pharmacist if Benadryl will help your allergic reaction to avocados.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm definitely going to look into this!  I actually never even though of taking an allergy pill or anything for this... lol.  My face is on the mend right now, but next time it's clear, I'll take some, eat some avocado and see.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you are certain that you are having reactions to avocados, maybe look into Benadryl.
> 
> ...


----------



## ls820 (Jun 16, 2011)

i guess we all react differently to food. I break out with greasy food and chocolate. Milk cures my skin. Whereas, for my friends milk break them out.

I have other friends who break up after consuming alcohol, wearing sunblock, eating cheese... different oils I guess!

I love my chocolates...and i havent' found any solutions to it other than to stay away from it and only eat a piece every now and then followed by a load of milk!


----------



## yolip (Jul 2, 2013)

I have the same problem!!! And I'm Mexican!... the weird part of this is that I didn't really like them when I was growing up but now I love them... but I can't eat them!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JMA27 (Jul 11, 2020)

This also happens to me! You may be histamine intolerant... Alcohol, kombucha, avocados, spinach, very aged cheeses... basically anything fermented lol. Try to avoid them and pop a histaEze pill. xx


----------



## elixirhtcisb (Jul 13, 2020)

Oh my God I have heard that a girl or woman have break out of the face due the eating of Avocados I think you would excessively that why you are facing such problem I think you should consult a dermotalogist about it...


----------

